# races at park lane hobbies this fri



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races this friday night at park lane hobbies at 7 pm march 15th 2013. and partspig will be here to with hammy.:wave:


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*race at parklane hobbies*

Where is parklane hobbies? I wouldnt mind coming to check it out if thats ok. I dont have a car to race though but would like to watch.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

1080 Joliet St(RT30) Dyer, IN 46311 It's about 1/2 mile from the IL border.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't look like I'm gonna make it. Gotta work late and my cars are still on California slicks!! Lol. Have fun

Woohoo, I'll be there! Trying to bring Jeremy too


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Feel good today. I will be there.

Verb


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

race results 4 friday march 15th 2013
skinny tjets 
1st al 76
2nd darrell 76
3rd mike 74
4th verb 72
5th ed 71 
6th jon 71
7th kyle 71
8th jerry 70
9th andy 61
10th corky 50


fat tire tjets
1st verb 86
2nd al 85
3rd ed 85
4th mike 84
5th darrell 82
6th jon 81
7th andy 79
8th corky 76
9th jerry 76
10 kyle 75
11th tom 74


hotrods 
1st al 77
2nd darrell 76
3rd greg 74
4th jon 71
5th ed 71
6th verb 70
7th mike 70
8th corky 68
9th kyle 65
10th tom 63


derby wagons
1st kyle 59
2nd darrell 57
3rd mike 56
4th jon 49
5th tom 42
6th andy 38

results for fri march 15th 2013.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gotta give a :thumbsup: to Darrell. Been on a hot streak as of late. Good runs Darrell. Verb,looks like you were feeling real good in Fat tire. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You bet, Pat. The Mighty Marlin was hot. Only four feet separated 1st from 2nd. If not for a broken controller wire, Darrell might have had a great finish in Fat Tire as well. 
It was good to be back at the shop track again. Tom has gotten pretty fast since we last met! Good to see Kyle again. Kriket, it was fun and you really got around well. Nice to meet you. I thought I was in good shape in Fat Tire class until Verb caught me flat-footed and showed me the taillights! Great run, Verb!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to be back home racing with the crew. You guys got faster and keeping it in the slot put me down several spots!!! Darrell still driving the wheels off his cars. Great driving Darrell! Looks like I gotta get back to the drawing board and figure out a competative setup again.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Mike you and Al still have your Cali setups? I'm sure you guys will be back to your winning ways very soon. I haven't even opened my box since Ive been home.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

All of my cars were still on silly sponges till Friday evening lol. Didn't even open my box till Friday after work. After swapping bodies with chassis and changing setups left and right for the fray, I have no idea what cars I use to run back home lol. In my best Arnold Swartzy voice "I'll be back"!!!!! And I'm hunting the great JVERB


----------

